# I have an idea!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cool idea. I wonder if Betty's web site might be a good starting point for the pages of the book?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing. Great minds and all that.


----------

